# 32 Round mag 9mm $?



## Yuana (Aug 10, 2007)

How much do you guys in the states pay for a Glock made 32 round mag 9mm?
I passed by the Glock dealer here to see if he had my 4 Glock 17's in yet (didn't) but anyway he offered me the mags for NAfl.48,50 that is $26,59.
Is that a good price or bad? for me it sounds very good because I have to pay twice the price for a standard Baretta Mag. but have know clue what you guys have to pay for 1.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

At Midway they run $29.99 and are on sale now for $24.99. Here's the link.
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=116453&t=11082005


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

That's a good price. I cannot relate since the State of CA only allows ten round mags.:smt076


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2007)

Just make sure that you buy factory magazines!!!

_________________
Brian K. LaMaster
Innovative Tactical Concepts, LLC
Train hard, train often, and train realistically!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Just make sure that you buy factory magazines!!!


What he said! :smt028


----------

